
Google Reader Social Retrospective - adambyrtek
http://blog.persistent.info/2011/10/google-reader-social-retrospective.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+PersistentInfo+%28persistent.info%29#about-me
======
mihaip
As background, I (the author of the post) was a founding engineer on the
Reader team and the frontend tech lead from 2006 to 2010.

~~~
voidfiles
Why did the API never get publicly, and officially released?

